
Hack your brain to learn more, faster and better - evo_9
https://www.blinkingcaret.com/2016/05/04/hack-your-brain-learn-faster-better/
======
octosphere
I also like to do it through diet. My natural 'Nootropics' consist of walnuts,
blueberries, raw cacao powder, fish oils (salmon, cod liver oil etc) and Pure
MCT oil, mixed with strong coffee.

